# Trad Luggage?



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello all,

My birthday's coming up and I'm looking for a nice carry-on bag. Any thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Take a look at Ghurka.

When dealing with your money, price is no object. :biggrin2:


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Beautiful stuff, but anything less expensive? 

Is Swiss Army acceptable? I saw a gunmetal gray carry-on for about $350 which looked kinda nice.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Is a wheeled carry-on bag non-trad? I notice that Ghurka has none.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Honestly, you should consider what your practical needs are and your price range. Ghurka is well out of my price range, too. Nice stuff, though. My bags are Samsonite and Atlantic.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Deliver me.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Joe Tradly said:


> Deliver me.


Tradly only uses a steamer trunk. :biggrin2:


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Be aware that Victorinox Swiss Army and Wenger Swiss Military are two different dogs. Check TJ Maxx for the Victorinox stuff. V. Swiss Army items are generally better made than W. Swiss Military.

You can also find Polo nylon luggage at TJM. Don't know about the quality.

In the '80s, Andiamo www.andiamoluggage.com made the original Polo ballistic nylon luggage. Dunno if it's the same stuff now.

Take the bus and treat youself to a Gladstone bag with the savings > www.swaineadeney.co.uk


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Tradly only uses a steamer trunk. :biggrin2:


Into diaphanous "Flamingo", are we?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^It's Tradly's.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^It's Tradly's.


Whomever. One perceived the attribution. Just an innocent inquiry. Grant wore....


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Are you for real? How is luggage trad or not? Get something you can afford that holds your stuff in a color that you like.

I use this. LL Bean.

https://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=l34014navy1fy5.jpg


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I've been tempted by the :


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Ulysses


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Joe Tradly said:


> Deliver me.


New topic: Is Joe Tradly Trad?

Hah!

There are more holes in the dikes than you have fingers.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Alright. Luggage is utilitarian stuff. Like toaster ovens. No trad toaster ovens, no trad luggage.

To OP's enquiry, rollaboards are helpful, convenient things. Buy one cheap. At local department stores in my area, they usually sell for $25-50 and they last. Ballistic nylon is tough stuff. Get one and save the extra bucks for sack jackets.


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

randomdude said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My birthday's coming up and I'm looking for a nice carry-on bag. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


Briggs and Riley. Available almost everywhere, lifetime guarantee, and not generally subject to the attitude that characterizes fashionable labels.

If indeed your money is no object, French luggage has kept my attention for years now. I think a nice carry-on bag is a good graduation or birthday gift.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I've been tempted by the :


I've got this bag and it's terrific. Nice and tough, which works well while (how much more alliteration can I come up with?) deflecting middle school student's attention, books and/or other flying objects. Personally, this is as nice as I want luggage to get. I use the Filson duffle bags as well for extended travel. It will probably last me forever (obviously a good thing) and it's easily identifiable in airports. I never seen anyone hauling anything similar. My wife's black rolling case, on the other hand...

TT:teacha:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> My bags are Samsonite and Atlantic.


Samsoniteworks and it is reasonably priced if purchased when on sale!


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Pause for station identification*

I think some luggage looks a lot nicer than others, and I tend to favor the old-fashioned look stuff, which costs more, but am quite happy, too, with Lands End. I have a LE military-style bag in khaki-green canvas with leather trim. The top snaps out. I guess you call that a valise or some such.

Anyhoo, I won't wade into the bona fides of luggage.

But I would just like to take a moment to ask you gentlemen to sign my petition to get the Samsonite gorilla back onto the TV. That lovable, crazed luggage basher just cracked me up. Everyone under the age of 35 can just ignore this last graf (or most of my grafs). But please still sign the petition.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Orvis. I especially like their "Battenkill" items.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

Orvis makes an excellent rolling bag that can be taken on board. I think I paid around $300 for it. I replaced a ten year old Hartmann roller with the Orvis and am pleased. The Hartmasnn's now cost around $600. The Orvis carries a lifetime guarantee, is sturdily built and, above all, is not black.

For extended trips I use a rolling duffle I acquired at REI. Holds a lot and is easy to move about.

Somewhat off topic, on luggage that is too large to take on an airplane and must be checked I put strips of flourescent orange duct tape in eight or nine spots. Never a doubt.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

cumberlandpeal said:


> Somewhat off topic, on luggage that is too large to take on an airplane and must be checked I put strips of fluorescent orange duct tape in eight or nine spots. Never a doubt.


I bought some fluorescent yellow luggage tags (at Walmart or Target--can't remember which) and put on all my luggage. They really stand out. I also printed up some ID cards for the tags that has my picture on them in addition to my address, etc.

One can't get too precious with, especially, checked bags. Baggage handlers seem to revel in damaging them.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I just got back yesterday from ten days in Argentina and Uraguay, and picked up a leather carry on bag. I will post pictures, and a report on the trip as it relates to trad, later today. I disagree that luggage is purely utilitarian. The bag I have is very pretty, and you will weep when you see it.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

septa said:


> I will post pictures, and a report on the trip as it relates to trad, later today.


i'm holding my expectation high.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Luggage*

Gentlemen

I love the Ghurka line going back some time. I have most all of the old Hartman leather line. Very nice stuff, still stick with their stuff. But is made differently. Big difference in their leather 20 plus years ago to now.
Ghurka does nice wallets and bags as well.
I like that Filson, very nice

Nice day friends


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*On the subject of luggage ID*

Orvis has this nice item: Two or three brass, dog-tag like plates with clips. The price -- It's like $20 -- includes engraving your details. My wife bought for me a few years ago. I have one on my attache and the others on my luggage. Definitely smart.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

I been traveling the last 24 hours so I've missed this thread until now. I do >80,000 miles a year and have become quite particular about what I use for luggage. These selections are based on a lot of research and feedback from other high-mileage travelers along with my personal use of each of these.

*On a budget *= *TravelPro* rollaboard from TJMaxx/Marshall's; it's what the pilots and flight attendants use. Be careful most of the other stuff there is junk and will not last. Hartman occasionally appears at TJM/M and is still good quality for the price.

*Built to last and tradly* = *Filson*, I've got the (3-4 day trips). It will live through more flights than I will. Many other models available. My next piece will be the one mentioned in above posts.

*Style but practical* = *Mulholland brothers*, I've got in the black endurance/stout (1-2 day trips). It looks better than a lot of more expensive fashion duffles but isn't heavy like the all leather ones and is made of indestructible nylon and bridle leather. Got mine at Paul Stuart for $350.

*Max capacity roll-aboard* = *Hartman 41" mobile garment bag* (7-14 day trips). Unique shape allows it to fit in the overhead of every full size jet. Fits two weeks of business clothing safely. After seven brutal years they replaced the wheels (for free, delivered to my door in 5 days), otherwise nothing has worn out and still looks great. ALERT: on-sale right now on their website for $464, which is less than I paid 7 years ago!

*Checked luggage* (if you must) = *Andiamo*, pricey but as durable as the old Hartmann and better built than similarly priced premium brands.

If I could only have one it would be the Hartman. Lots of capacity with wheels. Carrying a duffle, even a small one like the Mulholland bros one can get heavy. Avoid all-leather, it's just too heavy when packed.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Does anyone own carry-on from Filson? I'm trying to decide between it and the .

The Filson is twice as much as the Orvis, which cuts strongly in Orvis' favor. On the other hand, a retailer recently told me that he stopped carrying Orvis luggage and switched to Filson becuase Orvis has changed their manufacturer to a company in China, and his customers had returned more pieces for repairs in the past year than ever before.

The one feature on the Orvis that I particularly like is that it has a garment sleeve, which the Filson appears not to have. Seems like a pretty important feature for hanging clothes if you're trying to pack everything you're taking in one carry-on bag.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*One caveat*



djl said:


> Does anyone own carry-on from Filson? I'm trying to decide between it and the .
> 
> The Filson is twice as much as the Orvis, which cuts strongly in Orvis' favor. On the other hand, a retailer recently told me that he stopped carrying Orvis luggage and switched to Filson becuase Orvis has changed their manufacturer to a company in China, and his customers had returned more pieces for repairs in the past year than ever before.
> 
> The one feature on the Orvis that I particularly like is that it has a garment sleeve, which the Filson appears not to have. Seems like a pretty important feature for hanging clothes if you're trying to pack everything you're taking in one carry-on bag.


One thing to keep in mind is that the Filson will only last you 70 or 80 years. :icon_smile_wink: That said, they ask for a lot at Filson, made-in-the-U.S.A. makers that they are.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Take it from me, a world traveler. ALL LUGGAGE IS CRAP!

This means in most cases buy the cheap stuff, because it's going to wear as quickly as the expensive stuff.

Best luggage and most rugged on the market it the US Army issue duffel bag.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

My Hartmann overnight garment bag in olive nylon is still going strong after 27 years of use. Replacing cheap broken luggage in the middle of a business trip is not desirable. I don't know how Hartmann rates these days, but the old stuff is great. Also, I get far less grief from stewardesses cramming my bag overhead, or in the good old days, hanging it up front, than the guy with the cheap black anything bag. Back when Eastern Airlines was around and flew the shuttle, it seemed like Hartmann belting leather luggage was standard Wall Street issue. If you travel, your luggage does matter.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Take it from me, a world traveler. ALL LUGGAGE IS CRAP!
> 
> This means in most cases buy the cheap stuff, because it's going to wear as quickly as the expensive stuff.
> 
> ...


Ha, ha, ha!!! Who are you kidding? You don't take no stinking luggage. I've read the posts--seen the pictures, baby!

*This is how I do "X". 
With an army duffle? Come on, money.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

cglex said:


> My Hartmann overnight garment bag in olive nylon is still going strong after 27 years of use. Replacing cheap broken luggage in the middle of a business trip is not desirable. I don't know how Hartmann rates these days, but the old stuff is great. Also, I get far less grief from stewardesses cramming my bag overhead, or in the good old days, hanging it up front, than the guy with the cheap black anything bag. Back when Eastern Airlines was around and flew the shuttle, it seemed like Hartmann belting leather luggage was standard Wall Street issue. If you travel, your luggage does matter.


Let me rephrase. All of TODAY's luggage is crap! :icon_smile_big:

Good rebuttal, good post.

M8


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Ha, ha, ha!!! Who are you kidding? You don't take no stinking luggage. I've read the posts--seen the pictures, baby!


Haha! Who are you kidding *A. Country Squirrel*?

How much travel do you do? Vacation? House calls to sick animals in your county? ic12337:


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Haha! Who are you kidding *A. Country Squirrel*?
> 
> How much travel do you do? Vacation? House calls to sick animals in your county? ic12337:


Hey, I'm still waiting to learn what luggage is trad. Then I'll plan a trip. Someplace crazy...like Panama...City Beach, FLA, baby!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Hey, I'm still waiting to learn what luggage is trad. Then I'll plan a trip. Someplace crazy...like Panama...City Beach, FLA, baby!


*Allen*, *A. Country Squirrel* or whatever you are calling yourself these days, any luggage you carry is considered trad. You are Mr. Trad. If you go to Panama City, then that is trad too.

Now please ES&D.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^

That's a little harsh, even from you, chivato loco. Come now, let's play nice.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Behave boys, or I'll have to ship both of you out on a slow boat to China, luggage or not.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> ^
> 
> That's a little harsh, even from you, chivato loco. Come now, let's play nice.


Entering the race card again I see. You've done that before. Must be Southern Trad. Subtle, like with the Mexican restaurant quip last time. Eh? Look your Spanish is horrible, but I'm sure your great grandaughter's will be great.

Now go do something constructive, like give a poodle an enema :icon_smile_big:

M8


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Behave boys, or I'll have to ship both of you out on a slow boat to China, luggage or not.


Okay. Sorry, posted that one before I saw your post.

Thanks,

M8


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

My vote is Orvis Battenkill. After a few years (my garment bag is from 1986), the canvas develops a beautiful, faded patina. Something to be proud of as you walk past someone at O'Hare with the new stuff.

BTW, it sucks as a piece of luggage but it looks so damned good. Kinda like those Edward Greens I'm still trying to break in after two years.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Just use the same criteria you'd use for a good briefcase, then go up several sizes.


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*.*

Now this is a trad carry on:

It has plenty of style and for a fraction of the cost of the nylon junk.

Enjoy!


----------

